

Watch out iPhone, here come the netbooks - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/11/03/99Netbooks.html

======
nickb
You can't carry a netbook in your pocket and you can't easily make/receive a
phone call on it.

~~~
timcederman
Exactly. Where my 13" laptop can't go, I have my iPhone. Nothing in-between
really cuts it...

------
mcormier
"Cell phone sales are crashing. Notebook sales are rising. The netbook market
is overcrowded."

Reference: <http://www.pcworld.com/article/153150/>

So why should Apple be worried about an overcrowded market with cut throat
pricing? If Apple ever does make a netbook they will wait until it is an
established market that they can make money at.

------
jncraton
"the netbooks are going to shrink to phone size. [...] And each will cost $99
with a service plan"

A netbook the size of a phone is actually quite expensive at the moment.

<http://www.oqo.com/>

------
nazgulnarsil
i'm waiting for something with a nintendo DS like form factor. no larger than
a trade paperback.

